# Miter Saw Bench



## ToddinNH (Jan 28, 2012)

*Photos and information about the miter saw bench I'm building.*

I just finished setting up a cool new Miter Saw Bench in my new shop. The bench is about 90% complete. I still need to make a few drawers for it but other than that it's finished.



















The bench is set up for my Bosch Glide Saw. I've built two adjustable fences to either side of the saw using the Kreg Precision Trak & Stop System. I also installed some T-Track in the tops so I can adjust the fences from front to back. The saw can be moved front to back as well when I need to do a compound miter cut.


----------



## pelting (Jan 23, 2012)

ToddinNH said:


> *Photos and information about the miter saw bench I'm building.*
> 
> I just finished setting up a cool new Miter Saw Bench in my new shop. The bench is about 90% complete. I still need to make a few drawers for it but other than that it's finished.
> 
> ...


Looks great! A miter station is on my to do list.


----------



## hammbone (Jan 25, 2012)

ToddinNH said:


> *Photos and information about the miter saw bench I'm building.*
> 
> I just finished setting up a cool new Miter Saw Bench in my new shop. The bench is about 90% complete. I still need to make a few drawers for it but other than that it's finished.
> 
> ...


I REALLY LIKE THAT I NEED A SETUP LIKE THAT COULD IT BE MOVED I HAVE A SMALL GARAGE I WORK OUT OF NOW BUT BY END OF SUMMER WILL HAVE A 30 X 36 GARAGE BUILT ON MY HOUSE.


----------



## ToddinNH (Jan 28, 2012)

ToddinNH said:


> *Photos and information about the miter saw bench I'm building.*
> 
> I just finished setting up a cool new Miter Saw Bench in my new shop. The bench is about 90% complete. I still need to make a few drawers for it but other than that it's finished.
> 
> ...


I'll be writing an article on how I built it and I'll be sure to leave a link here. It's really quite easy to move later on. The cabinets on either side are "separate" pieces. The saw is actually sitting on a shelf that is supported by the two side cabinets. All I have to do is move the shelf, remove a few screws and the components could be moved.


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

ToddinNH said:


> *Photos and information about the miter saw bench I'm building.*
> 
> I just finished setting up a cool new Miter Saw Bench in my new shop. The bench is about 90% complete. I still need to make a few drawers for it but other than that it's finished.
> 
> ...


Very nice setup


----------



## doncutlip (Aug 30, 2008)

ToddinNH said:


> *Photos and information about the miter saw bench I'm building.*
> 
> I just finished setting up a cool new Miter Saw Bench in my new shop. The bench is about 90% complete. I still need to make a few drawers for it but other than that it's finished.
> 
> ...


That looks like a great setup. Any plans for dust collection?


----------



## ToddinNH (Jan 28, 2012)

ToddinNH said:


> *Photos and information about the miter saw bench I'm building.*
> 
> I just finished setting up a cool new Miter Saw Bench in my new shop. The bench is about 90% complete. I still need to make a few drawers for it but other than that it's finished.
> 
> ...


@ Don - If you look close there's a dust hood behind the saw and another hose hooked up to the saw. I get 90% or better collection. Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## 559dustdesigns (Sep 23, 2009)

ToddinNH said:


> *Photos and information about the miter saw bench I'm building.*
> 
> I just finished setting up a cool new Miter Saw Bench in my new shop. The bench is about 90% complete. I still need to make a few drawers for it but other than that it's finished.
> 
> ...


I like the way you were able to use the space behind or above your miter saw bench for storage. 
Keep the projects coming especially if they as great as this one.
Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## weldingdrummer (Feb 22, 2010)

ToddinNH said:


> *Photos and information about the miter saw bench I'm building.*
> 
> I just finished setting up a cool new Miter Saw Bench in my new shop. The bench is about 90% complete. I still need to make a few drawers for it but other than that it's finished.
> 
> ...


What are the dimensions of your benches? I am going to build a miter saw bench and I really like what you built.


----------



## ToddinNH (Jan 28, 2012)

ToddinNH said:


> *Photos and information about the miter saw bench I'm building.*
> 
> I just finished setting up a cool new Miter Saw Bench in my new shop. The bench is about 90% complete. I still need to make a few drawers for it but other than that it's finished.
> 
> ...


@ Dave - If you can be patient for several weeks I'll likely do an article on my website showing all the dimensions. I still need to build some drawers for the top space on each unit. Each of the side units is 4' long, 24" deep.


----------



## MichiganJim (Nov 6, 2013)

ToddinNH said:


> *Photos and information about the miter saw bench I'm building.*
> 
> I just finished setting up a cool new Miter Saw Bench in my new shop. The bench is about 90% complete. I still need to make a few drawers for it but other than that it's finished.
> 
> ...


What materials did you use? Any plans yet?

Nice work!


----------



## captjm1851 (Nov 13, 2015)

ToddinNH said:


> *Photos and information about the miter saw bench I'm building.*
> 
> I just finished setting up a cool new Miter Saw Bench in my new shop. The bench is about 90% complete. I still need to make a few drawers for it but other than that it's finished.
> 
> ...


Beautiful set up! Can you tell me what table height you used?

J. Martin


----------

